# Tiger - Blue point Ragdoll 3 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Tiger - Blue point Ragdoll 3 years old
Tiger has come to us because he is too boisterous for an older cat in the household.
He needs a play mate that is about the same age and stature.
Lovely affectionate boy.
Neutered/vaccinated/microchipped










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

